# Tried Jeffs Smoked shrimp recipe



## capntrip

I tried Jeffs smoked shrimp recipe today but forgot the camera but I will say this they were gone shortly after putting them out on the snack table. Everybody loved them and the rub wasn't too spicy for the people who said they didn't care for spicy. Sweet a little hint of spice and lots of smoke. If you haven't tried it I suggest you do it's a winner in my house now!!


----------



## smoke king

Sounds great. Where can I find the recipe?


----------



## jrod62

http://www.smoking-meat.com/august-11-2011-smoked-shrimp.html

here a link to it.


----------

